# Himalayan guinea pigs



## fallenangel123 (19 June 2013)

Does anyone have them or breed them?
 My daughter has decided she would rather show guinea pigs rather than follow me  into the rabbits. Nice really that she is organised and ready. She really wants Himalayans though, but I cannot find any! So as this is the font of all knowledge I thought I'd check here.


----------



## Mellis (19 June 2013)

Google says there are some for sale. Adorable pics, I can see they have captivated your daughter.


----------



## Dogrose (19 June 2013)

Maybe get in touch with the Himalayan Cavy Club and see if there is a breeder of decent stock nearby? 
http://www.britishcavycouncil.org.uk/Breeds/NHCC/


----------



## Imogen Rose (19 June 2013)

I think they are becoming scarcer in number- i went to a cavey show last week, and only 1 himalayan was entered. It will be nice to see some more around  when i was a child i remember seeing them in much larger numbers! 
Also I havent seen a himalayan satin for years, they seemed to appear for a few years then dissapear.


----------



## fallenangel123 (19 June 2013)

Thanks for the replies, and the link, can't find anything on the website so might try ringing tomorrow.
  Trust my daughter to be awkward tho. I can find loads advertised in Essex/Kent etc but nothing in lincs. I know I could get them couriered but I really want her to handle them and discuss them with the breeder beforehand.


----------



## Strawbz (19 June 2013)

Aww, they are gorgeous  Good luck to your daughter fr her new hobby.


----------



## Hexx (23 June 2013)

Himmy's are fab.  They are a little more feisty than other breeds.  My Himmy, Jellybean, was the devil incarnate!!  She had a definite mindc of her own, she would push the boundaries at all times, and some nights it could take me an hour to catch her from the run to put her to bed!

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Zero00000 (23 June 2013)

Keep Himalayan Rabbits, but not guinea pigs, Ive asked a few contacts and they are getting some numbers for you


----------



## fallenangel123 (23 June 2013)

That's brilliant thank you! I am seriously getting it in the neck for not wanting to do a 300 mile round trip to Kent at present!


----------



## Zero00000 (26 June 2013)

Hi,
I have located 2 boars in east midlands derby, Im no good with areas, but must be closer to you than Kent?

Im just awaiting her number


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (29 June 2013)

fallenangel123 said:



			That's brilliant thank you! I am seriously getting it in the neck for not wanting to do a 300 mile round trip to Kent at present!
		
Click to expand...

Have to laugh at this because when I was looking for a lilac/white/gold rex sow, there was a breeder in Kent who specialised in them, and I was actually trying to convince my mum that a 3 and a half hour drive weekend away in Kent would be just the ticket. I was even showing her nice little B&Bs we could stay in. In the end I had to settle for a lilac/gold argente.


----------



## fallenangel123 (13 August 2013)

So finally today we collected two pairs of chocolate himalayan piggies from a lovely breeder only 25 miles away. They are lovely show quality and daughter had a great time getting tips and looking at her others too. ( not sure I like the way her eyes lit up at the chocolate otter coloured ones tho)
  Dream fulfilled, I feel like a good mum plus I get piggies to play with when she's not looking, bonus!!

Yes I know there are no pictures but I haven't got my laptop out yet sorry!


----------

